# wellness core and wellness puppy



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Is the wellness puppy not grain free? Core advertises itself as being grainfree...


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

no its not grain free, only if it says so on the label, but ill give puppy type, since it has increased DHA which its important for the development of the puppy, if you want to feed grain free and you have a puppy, try blue buffalo, their FREEDOM line, they have puppy food, canned and dry, (which its what im planing to feed)


----------

